# Banding Indian Fantails and Frillbacks



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

What are the rules for puting on NPA bands on Indian Fantails and Frillbacks. Both have feathered feet and the bands are larger than Homing Pigeon's bands. Homers you band at four to five days, But Fantails???????


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I band my feather-legs at the same age as the others, and if they fall off, I put them back on until they stay. Really the only difference between them and others with banding is that they need a bit bigger size of band so the feathers have some room to open up.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I band my feather-legs at the same age as the others, and if they fall off, I put them back on until they stay. Really the only difference between them and others with banding is that they need a bit bigger size of band so the feathers have some room to open up.


Don't they need to be a little older because of the size of the band???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it comes off, you'll know it was too soon. But don't wait a few days before banding the bird again, or he may have grown too much. They grow so fast at that age. Just depends on how big the baby is.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Big T said:


> What are the rules for puting on NPA bands on Indian Fantails and Frillbacks. Both have feathered feet and the bands are larger than Homing Pigeon's bands. Homers you band at four to five days, But Fantails???????


*Hi BIG T Glad to see that you are using the larger bands for your feather legged birds.I think that 6 - 8 days is about right,but be sure to check then every day as they may slip off. The NPA band list calls for a size 10 for the Frillbacks and for a size 11 for the Indian Fantail.Will you be showing these birds?* GEORGE


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi BIG T Glad to see that you are using the larger bands for your feather legged birds.I think that 6 - 8 days is about right,but be sure to check then every day as they may slip off. The NPA band list calls for a size 10 for the Frillbacks and for a size 11 for the Indian Fantail.Will you be showing these birds?* GEORGE


Not sure yet. I am going to the Fort Payne Show to learn about it. I'm so new at this I squeak when I walk. Also the Indians I have are not show quality yet. I may buy a couple to improve the look. But the frillbacks are young so do not have the full feather yet, but as young birds they look to be show material. Spirit Wings has beautiful birds. I have also bought a pair from Tally in Cal, (Thanks for the contact). When those get here I can start my breeding program. So next year may be when I start showing. Right now I just enjoy the peace and beauty my birds bring me.

Thanks for all the help,
Tony


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Big T said:


> Not sure yet. I am going to the Fort Payne Show to learn about it. I'm so new at this I squeak when I walk. Also the Indians I have are not show quality yet. I may buy a couple to improve the look. But the frillbacks are young so do not have the full feather yet, but as young birds they look to be show material. Spirit Wings has beautiful birds. I have also bought a pair from Tally in Cal, (Thanks for the contact). When those get here I can start my breeding program. So next year may be when I start showing. *Right* *now I just enjoy the peace and beauty my birds bring me.*
> 
> Thanks for all the help,
> Tony


Ain't that the truth! I just found out I have high blood pressure  so I've been spending even MORE time just sitting in the loft with my birds. Watching them is so relaxing 
I'm thinking I might like to get into showing, so I'm checking out a show in November to learn about it too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im trying to think on what day I banded mine...memory is not as good as it used to be,lol.. but I tend to eyeball the babies. if you are used to banding homers you kind of know when the time is right...I think I banded them at 7 days and may have had one fall off and re banded the next day...you will know after a few clutches by just looking them. If your a bit late you an always use the babyoil method....lol....never had to though. would love to see the ybs in their new digs if you got a pic to share!


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

A Tip From A Large Muffed Breeder Told Me Use A Small Piece Of Saran Wrap Around The Leg To Keep From Damageing The Blood Feathers On A Young Bird When Banding Them


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

loftkeeper10 said:


> A Tip From A Large Muffed Breeder Told Me Use A Small Piece Of Saran Wrap Around The Leg To Keep From Damageing The Blood Feathers On A Young Bird When Banding Them


That is good to know. Thanks, I'm all about not hurting my birds. 

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Ain't that the truth! I just found out I have high blood pressure  so I've been spending even MORE time just sitting in the loft with my birds. Watching them is so relaxing
> I'm thinking I might like to get into showing, so I'm checking out a show in November to learn about it too.


Just remember why you have them. If the people in these shows make life too stressful, I'm out of there!!!

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Big T said:


> Just remember why you have them. If the people in these shows make life too stressful, I'm out of there!!!
> 
> God Bless,
> Tony


I know exactly what you mean, I use to show dogs. USE TO 
I don't do "politics"


----------

